# tip chip worth it?



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

is it worth the $250? sorry if this is a old topic.


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (ironmule)*

I say just recode the ECU to 00032 and be happy.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (Littlebluebug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Littlebluebug* »_I say just recode the ECU to 00032 and be happy. 

Tell us a bit more about this...


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (PerL)*

yes, do tell? i'm betting i'll be buying a vag scan for this.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (ironmule)*

UP

Code what the ECU or TCU?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (PhunkFX)*

TCU (not ECU)
The Tip chip will eliminate gear hunting with part throttle, especially after K04's. I'm getting one, I just gotta find someone who can sell me one without having the car offline for a week








The Tip chip will also shorten gear shift times from 1 second to 0.2 seconds. When accelerating under full boost, a quicker gear change means the trans fluid gets heated less, meaning less wear on trans parts and longer fluid life... this is good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_TCU (not ECU)
The Tip chip will eliminate gear hunting with part throttle, especially after K04's. I'm getting one, I just gotta find someone who can sell me one without having the car offline for a week








The Tip chip will also shorten gear shift times from 1 second to 0.2 seconds. When accelerating under full boost, a quicker gear change means the trans fluid gets heated less, meaning less wear on trans parts and longer fluid life... this is good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Right, but what is he talking about below:

_Quote, originally posted by *Littlebluebug* »_I say just recode the ECU to 00032 and be happy. 

I have a TCU with a tip chip in it sitting on my desk. Its from a 1.8T A4... I'm wondering if it will work in my 2.8 A6. 
But what is the recode all about?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_But what is the recode all about?

That's what I wanna know as well.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (PerL)*

dido


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (ironmule)*

Man you guys should go research this over on Audiworld. MASSIVE amounts of this and other useful info you can use on your C5. Vortex really has no useful info like this


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (Littlebluebug)*

There's no useful info here because users are holding back and not posting here. I really won't bother with AW until they get their software updated to something more fitting of this millenium.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_There's no useful info here because users are holding back and not posting here. I really won't bother with AW until they get their software updated to something more fitting of this millenium.

No kidding. I get a headache every time I visit that site.


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (PerL)*

Then I guess you will continue to have no knowledge of free/basic modifications you can do to your car...


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (ironmule)*

You need to find out which transmission TCU you have. The Tip Chip coding is setup for the particular TCU so they typically are not interchangeable between models/engines. The easiest way to figure this out is to give your VIN number to the nearest GIAC vendor/dealer and they should be able to tell you which tranny TCU you have and whether the chip is available or not.
AS far as recoding the TCU via VAGCOM, all you're doing is changing the "normal" transmission mode (i.e. position "D" on the shifter) to operate in sport mode, which to me is kind of pointless. Just shift it into sport mode if you want faster shifts and hold gears longer.
Yes, the TIP Chip is worth it because it does indeed reduce shift times which in turn means less heat build up. Oh, and it typically cost about $50-100 to have them install the chip for you unless you take the TCU out yourself.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (Littlebluebug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Littlebluebug* »_Then I guess you will continue to have no knowledge of free/basic modifications you can do to your car...

Well, no, I didn't say that this was the only forum I visit. I only said that I won't visit AW.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (PerL)*

Ok, I have taken the liberty.
*To recode the trans:*
Here is my take on it (based on Ross-Tech's manual). Someone correct me where I may be wrong: 
1. Open software and connect to the car. 
2. Turn on key just shy of turning over starter, but leave engine off. 
3. See Main Screen, and click on *Select Control Module: Select*. 
4. See Select Control Module screen, and click on *02-Automatic Trans*.
5. See an Open Controller Screen, and select *Recode-07*.
6. See Recode dialog, where you can enter new numbers for transmission software coding
(and workshop code). *RECODE 00032*, then select "*Do it*". 
7. You should again see the Open Controller Screen, with the new code showing. 
8. Exit the windows by selecting Go Back two or three times. 
9. Turn off car and disconnect. 
*############*
*What coding the transmissoin to 00032 does (according to AW users):*
00032 recode changes shift points (RPM).
00032 *should* allow you to use the Tip buttons in "D." (If you have Tip buttons on your steering wheel.)
00032 *should* hold 1st gear to redline (when in Tiptronic).
*#### Explanation from another AW user ####*
When in Tiptronic:
If you are WOT, then it will hold 1st until you reach its rev limit then will shift to 2nd. When in 2nd - 5th gear it will hold the gear till you shift it or you hit the rev limit, then it will shift to next gear automatically.
*########*

*Link on AW*
A good link for a testimonial and information: http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/443741.phtml
Some include:
"I just had the tranny recoded to 00032 and it unleashed something missing from my audi, off the line performance and sportier shifts."
"I have the 00032 recode on my car. And it's a huge improvement from what I understand the tip chip improves it even more."
"The big thing you will notice is the 1st gear hold when in tip."
*##########*
I hope this helps a little bit. Not much info about regular "D" (Drive) driving other than possible changed shift points in the RPM range.










_Modified by PhunkFX at 4:00 PM 5-9-2008_


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (PhunkFX)*

thank you phunk. in the process of getting a vagcom instead of a tipchip, and thanks for the decision maker and instructions. reminds me of the old days of mk4 1.8t forum. as for AW, yes it has far more c5 text traffic and more helpful advice. but it does need a newer organized format. like this one...


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_is it worth the $250? sorry if this is a old topic.

Running with the recode for several years now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not worth the $250 for a TCU flash, IMO.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_thank you phunk. in the process of getting a vagcom instead of a tipchip, and thanks for the decision maker and instructions. reminds me of the old days of mk4 1.8t forum. as for AW, yes it has far more c5 text traffic and more helpful advice. but it does need a newer organized format. like this one... 


No problem! But I didn't make a step by step. I pretty much copy and pasted everything from AW posts. I'll be recoding tomorrow.


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (ironmule)*

you can do this with the basic version of VAG too. 409.1. Its a free download off the site. Just get one of the cheap cables off ebay and your all good. This is what I have been using for awhile. If you really search around you can find ways to get VAG 409.1 "registered" so you can get full use out of it. 
As far as the claims of the TIP chip changing shifts to .02. No. I'm sorry I have driven 3 cars with it and no way in hell is it that fast. The recode isn't anything major, just in my eyes how the tranny should be from the jump.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (Littlebluebug)*

Apparently you can't do this on a nDBW car? My 99 Avant would not recode. It usually only works on DBW cars.


_Modified by PhunkFX at 2:37 PM 5-10-2008_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (PhunkFX)*

I was just outside and had a look. I also had a look in the factory workshop manual (no, not the Bentley, the Elsa), and it said that you can't do this in a non DBW transmission.
Furthermore, the elsa nor the vagcom said anything about putting in a 3 in the 000?x spot. Elsa said that you could put in a 2 to try the "old" shift behaviour mode, where a 0 is the regular. It didn't mention anything about putting in the 3, so I chose to leave it as is for now.
Another thing I started to wonder about. The standard code for my car (RoW) is 00001, while USA/Canada is 00002. What is the difference? I guess that I should eventually code it to 00031 instead of 00032 as suggested here.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: tip chip worth it? (Littlebluebug)*

Q: TIP chip worth it?
A: With K04's on a chipped 2.7T... Yes.

_Quote, originally posted by *Littlebluebug* »_As far as the claims of the TIP chip changing shifts to .02. No. I'm sorry I have driven 3 cars with it and no way in hell is it that fast.

http://forums.audiworld.com/al...phtml
The 0.2 second shift used to be advertised by GIAC. Looks like you need to call to get the specs now.
http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=217
I can say that the car in this vid shifts helalota faster and tighter than stock.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7hhGvHkc68


----------

